# GSD Smell vs Bathing



## jstijerina (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello Fellow GSD Owners,

I've had my GSD about 6 months and is now 10 months. My wife says that he is very "smelly" and wants me to bathe him at least every two weeks. I, of course, don't smell him at all. Is there anything that I can do about the perceived smell besides bathing him every two weeks?

I read other forums here where they say it is all about the diet. I feed him Costco Signature Grain Free Turkey kibbles. I also feed him (as a supplement) what I call "human food", particularly beef/chicken when I grille and/or just leftovers from dinner that has been in the fridge.

I don't mind bathing him every two weeks, but the forums here say it will damage their coat. I use baby shampoo. Maybe there are sprays or wipes that can be used. Anyway, I would appreciate your advice. Thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

does he smell??? Or is your wife just picky? what does he smell like? Is it like a dog or is it a yeasty smell?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Human shampoo?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Shouldn't really need to bathe a GSD more than once or twice a year unless they are really dirty as in rolled in something. And use a dog specific shampoo not baby shampoo imo. Look into dry shampoos that work just by brushing through.

Finally, Merry Christmas Honey....try this


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If smelly then give a bath Using a conditioner after the shampoo. Every two weeks even once a month is to much and can dry the coat out. Bath as needed.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Just curious, is it his coat or his paws?🐾

I find the stronger odors are from the paws and the coat doesn’t seem to be the issue.

Just a thought.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Walmart sells this waterless shampoo foam that you can just rub into the coat:


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Waterless-No-Rinse-Dog-Shampoo-Lavender-Chamomile-7-1-oz-820014/39670526


(they have a few versions of it, but the lavender one smells best to me)

I'm sure there are other, better brands, but this one is very effective for the price. I've used it on a few foster dogs that came to me with "shelter stank" (horrible smell) that couldn't be properly bathed for 10 days due to a fresh surgical incision from recently being spayed/neutered by the shelter. It works!

Nature's Miracle and a few other brands also make "grooming wipes" -- I mostly use them on paws and legs with an old dog that pees on himself, but you could rub down a coat with them pretty easily:


https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Miracle-NM-7008-Deodorizing-Honey/dp/B00JGSM0VE/



Smells are VERY subjective, and perception of them really varies between men and women. My hub thinks I have a dog nose and smell non-existent smells. My theory is that many human men have really weak olfactory senses. So your wife may be smelling something you're not able to pick up! It could be yeasty, or the coat oil going rancid, or just normal "dog" smell for that particular dog (which varies from dog to dog) -- I happen to _like _the smell of a healthy dog, but it's a definite odor that I pick up right away. Healthy dogs aren't odorless!

Geriatric dogs also get a kind of distinct, old-dog smell (to me it smells kind of like cheese) -- very old humans get weird smells to them sometimes too, so I think it's just an aging process. Puppies have a different smell (utterly delicious--I could bury my face in a puppy's fur and just inhale the smell of them....until they introduce me to the dang teeth). I can distinguish my individual dogs by smell -- one is kind of spicy, almost like cinnamon -- I close my eyes and beckon with my hand and smell before touching to see if I can guess which one it is. Try closing your eyes and smelling your dog -- really concentrating on what you smell, to see if you can pick up the natural scent.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Carpeting, dog bedding, bedspreads, a couch etc., will absorb odors from the dog *and vice versa* so if you're going to bathe the dog it works better if you wash their bedding etc. on the regular basis too.  

....Adding to Magwarts suggestion for waterless shampoo, corn starch works too. Sprinkle it on, massage it into the coat and brush. Easy.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Yeah, bathing every 2 weeks is excessive. Not only can their coat dry out, but their skin, as well. For many, this leads to itching, scratching and hot-spots, which many owners then blame on fleas or allergies. For my dogs, once or twice a year is sufficient- and I happen to have an excellent sense of smell, lol...


----------



## jstijerina (Jun 26, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> does he smell??? Or is your wife just picky? what does he smell like? Is it like a dog or is it a yeasty smell?


I think maybe a little of both. When I can smell something, he just smells like a dog. My wife is probably on the other extreme. She detects all smells.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

jstijerina said:


> Hello Fellow GSD Owners,
> 
> I've had my GSD about 6 months and is now 10 months. My wife says that he is very "smelly" and wants me to bathe him at least every two weeks. I, of course, don't smell him at all. Is there anything that I can do about the perceived smell besides bathing him every two weeks?
> 
> ...


Please use a mild dog shampoo. Human shampoos are not the correct PH for dog skin.

This is my routine for bathing stinky dogs, I am a dog groomer. I start off with a quality conditioner, made for dogs. This sounds counterproductive, but it works because the oils in the conditioner will dissolve the grease and oil in the dog's skin and coat which is often what causes odor. I will work this through the dog's coat and down to the skin for at least 5 minutes sometimes longer if the coat and skin are dry or there is dandruff. Most people want to strip away the oils with a harsh shampoo or even dishsoap, but this will cause more issues in the longer run because the body will begin producing more oil to replace what was lost and a viscous cycle begins. I will then rinse the conditioner, a light rinse is fine, then I will shampoo. Later the massage though the coat for at least 5 minutes to allow the shampoo to work, most people don't allow the shampoo to sit longer enough to actually work properly. I will them rinse the shampoo out thoroughly and apply conditioner again to moisturize and replace the oils that may have been stripped away by the shampoo. Again work through the coat and down to the skin for at least 5 minutes, then rinse and blow dry. You can also brush through the dog's coat throughout the process to remove any loose coat. For dogs that do not have any skin or coat issues I will just shampoo and condition. Never skip conditioning. If your dog's coat seems greasy or heavy after a bath you likely used the wrong type of conditioner.

I personally would not bath more frequently than monthly unless you are treating a skin issue. 

I like the Iv San Bernard shampoos. Their Pink Grapefruit shampoo and conditioner and designed for medium coated dogs like GSD's. They can also be diluted which makes it easier to apply throughout the coat. These products are no cheap, but if you use you will see a big different between these and the stuff you buy at the local store.



Shop - Iv San Bernard USA


----------



## jstijerina (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you all for the very insightful information. I'll keep a closer nose on him to try and identify if it is the coat or the paws as the source of any smells and will try some of the waterless shampoos suggested.


----------



## Dethoziz (Oct 21, 2020)

I think alot to do with what you feed pup.... I haven't bathed my pup in 3 or so months. I use buddy splash spritzer and conditioner. Spray it once a week and pup always smells great. Good luck


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I bathe them once a month.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

My girl is almost 6 months old and has not had a bath since we got her. Thinking about giving her a bath before Christmas. Next bath after that will be in June or July.

If she goes in a pond, lake or gets really muddy a quick rinse with a garden hose is all we’ll do.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

I suppose you could get some cedar chips and partially fill a few old burlap bags...

...or prune some cedar boughs and fashion a bed.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Mine is in and out a lot and it's her paws that are the biggest offenders. Between baths she gets her paws washed and rinsed as needed before coming in. Makes a difference.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jstijerina said:


> I think maybe a little of both. When I can smell something, he just smells like a dog. My wife is probably on the other extreme. She detects all smells.


If it's a yeasty smell, you might consider changing foods.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My male pees on himself. He always has. He either lifts his leg and gets splashback on his belly or squats and gets it on the backs of his legs. I wipe him when he comes in, but noticed that he gets stinky after a while. I give him a good bath a couple times a year, but wash his belly and legs with a face cloth and some dog shampoo once a week. We have no more smell issues. I also wash the rug he lays on and his bed cover every other week. Things like that really can absorb doggy odor.


----------



## MattRandalloK6 (Oct 28, 2020)

As far as I know, you can bathe a German Shepherd several times a year, but if necessary, you can do it once every 3 months.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

The female in my profile pic has had maybe two baths since we got her in November 2019. One of those baths was after she had been in heat. 
The breeder also bathed her the weekend we picked her up. She naturally has a nice, clean dog smell. The male has a very slightly more musky odor, but neither smell bad to me or my wife.
Perhaps we've gone nose blind to the dogs, but in general, I don't care for unpleasant odors and detect them fairly quickly. 

As to baths, I'd agree with those who say the least amount necessary to live with the dog is best.
.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

My dogs get bathed if they have done something offensive. Like rolled in dead things. Beyond that I brush. 
I have yet to see a dog say gee it's time for a bath.
I like the smell of dogs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My dogs smell better than me ....


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think Varik had a bath ... ummm ... 2 years ago? 3 ? Actually, I can't remember. He's a completely indoor dog on a modified raw diet (raw + base mix). I wash him if I take him to the lake .. AMOEBAS! _shudder_ 

Don't forget to brush your dog regularly.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I think my 8yr old has had maybe 3 baths in his life.
If it is yeast causing the smell then you need to identify the cause. I feed raw and all 3 of my dogs smell fresh and clean without bathing.


----------

